# GERD while taking cholesterol meds



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Since I started taking Lescol XL, a statin medication for lowering cholesterol, I seem to have belching and acidy stuff in the back of my throat, especially in the evening. Also have more gas and cramping, plus constipation. Ground flax seed seems to have stopped the constipation, but I'm stumped as to what to do about the other side effects. Could this be from the Lescol? Anyone here have experience with statin drugs ?


----------

